# DSL-Leitung



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

Hab das Thema schon in den T-online Forum eröffnet, aber keine informativen Antworten bekommen. 
Es handelt sich um eine Frage bez. auf den Ausbau der DSL-Leitung. 1,2km entfernt haben die Anwohner volle 16000 und mein Anschluß krakzelt bei ~ 3160.
Wie kommt das?????????? 
Muß dazwischen ein Verstärker, oder gar ne neue Leitung?
Ich denke, an meinem Router oder am Kabel von TAE-Box zum Router liegt es nicht. 

Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

hast du denn DSL16k bestellt und bestätigt bekommen? ruf mal die (störungs)hotline der tcom an, die ist ja kostenlos. die könnten von dort aus "messen".

grundsätzlich kann der speed geringer sein, je weiter man von nem "knotenpunkt" des anbieters entfernt wohnt. die tcom verkauft aber an sich idR - wenn da nur DSL3000-4000 möglich ist, maximal DSL6000.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

Hey. Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Ich bekomme 3160 und zahle für ne 6000er. Du erwähntest jetzt einen Knotenpunkt, aber ist der schon bei 1,2km wirklich relevant?


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Da die Telekom keine 3MBit-Anschlüsse vermarktet, zahlst du für 6MBit.

Ein Knotenpunkt ist immer relevant. Man müsste aber erst einmal wissen, wie die DSL-Versorgung bei dir realisiert ist. Das wirst du aber sicher nicht gesagt bekommen, das es interne Informationen sind. 

Wechsle doch einfach auf deinen Router und poste deine Dämpfungswerte und den Signalrauschabstand. Dann kann man evtl. genaueres sagen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

uuodan schrieb:


> Wechsle doch einfach auf deinen Router und poste deine Dämpfungswerte und den Signalrauschabstand. Dann kann man evtl. genaueres sagen.


 
 Sorry.Sagst du auf Deutsch was ich posten soll.


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Du sagtest, du hast einen Router. Ich nehme an, es ist ein Speedport-Modell. Das erreichst du via Webbrowser unter der Adresse http://192.168.2.1 (Standard). Dann ben. du ein Passwort zum Anmelden. Wenn du im Hauptmenü bist, kannst du dir Informationen über deinen DSL-Anschluss anzeigen lassen. Du findest dort dann Werte wie Dämpfung (Down / UP), Signalrauschabstand (SNR), ausgehandelte Geschwindigkeit etc. pp. - Quasi eine Übersicht über die Werte, die die Leistung des DSL-Anschlusses kennzeichnen und beeinflussen.

Wenn du diese Werte gepostet hast, sehen wir weiter.

_[...]1,2km entfernt haben die Anwohner volle 16000[...]_
1,2km sind verdammt viel, wenn es um Kupferkabel geht. Nur zur Information.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2009)

Der entscheidende Punkt ist wie weit der Verteiler von deinem Haus weg ist und ob du schon Erdkabel oder Freiluftkabel hast.


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Man könnte das auch einfach unter Leitungsweg zusammenfassen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

So:


*Empfangsrichtung*​*Senderichtung*​Leitungskapazität
kBit/s
6676​6676​6676​6676​908​908​908​908​ATM-Datenrate
kBit/s
3456​3456​3456​3456​448​8160​8160​8160​Nutz-Datenrate
kBit/s
3130​3130​3130​3130​406​7391​7391​7391​ 
​​Latenzpfad
fast​fast​fast​fast​fast​fast​fast​fast​Datenbytes / Symbol
108​108​108​108​14​255​255​255​Checkbytes / Symbol
16​16​16​16​2​2​2​2​Symbole / Codewort
1​1​1​1​1​1​1​1​Interleave-Tiefe
1​1​1​1​0​0​0​0​ 
​​Powercutback
dB
0​0​

hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber der wert 6676 scheint wohl das maximum zu sein. mehr als DSL6000 wird also nicht drin sein, und dann wird es die tcom dir auch nicht verkaufen. du kannst aber wie gesagt mal anrufen und fragen. wenn mehr als DSL6000 drin wäre, liegt es ja auch in deren interesse, dass du das auch wahrnimmst. daran verdienen die ja dann auch mehr.

und im zweifel können auch 20m "zu viel" an weg schon den unterschied ausmachen


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Ich war mehr auf Dämpfungswerte aus. Diese werden in dB angegeben. Halte mal danach Ausschau. Im Grunde liegt es ganz einfach daran, dass du zu weit vom Verteiler (egal ob VSt oder Outdoor DSLAM) entfernt bist. Das Signal kommt bei dir einfach nicht stark und sauber genug an. Da hilft nur Abwarten und hoffen, dass bei Euch entweder irgendwann ein DSLAM aufgestellt wird oder T-Online bald auf RAM umstellt (siehe unten).

Die ATM-Datenrate ist der Wert, den du vom ISP (in diesem Falle T-Online) zugewiesen bekommst. Diese wird (noch) per Fixed Rate Mode zugewiesen - also "fixiert". Das heißt, du bekommst nicht das, was die Leitung theoretisch schaffen würde (auch unter dem Risiko von Instabilität), sondern die nächst niedrigere vermarktete Bandbreite.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## derseppl (17. Juni 2009)

Also alles mit einer Dämpfung unterhalb von 25db sollte für DSL6000 ausreichen. Für DSL16000 sollten es schon bestenfalls weniger als 10db sein sagte mir ein Arcor-Mitarbeiter. 
Ich wohn ca. einen Kilometer vom Verteiler weg. Mein Kumpel wohnt direkt nebendran und hat volles DSL16000 mit 3 oder 4 db Dämpfung. Ich hatte dagegen schon eine Dämpfung von ~15db. Bei mir brachte es aber etwas ein neues Modem (D-Link DSL-321B gegenüber dem Arcor-SpeedModem) zu kaufen. Jetzt hab ich ~13db. 

Also wie du siehst braucht da nicht soviel zu sein und die Leistung geht schon rapide runter.
Evtl kannst du über einen Modemneukauf nachdenken. Bei mir brachte es eben eine Verbesserung von ~790Kbyte auf ~1,3 Mbit im download. aber wie es bei dir aussieht, kA. 
Vielleicht kauft die Telekom bessere Modems als Arcor, dann würde es so ziemlich nichts bringen.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2009)

Die meisten Telekomgeräte kommen von AVM, bzw. sind irgendeine FritzBox.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

Kanns sein das mein dB Wert bei ~40 liegt ?
Wenn ich die Tabelle richtig deute.


----------



## derseppl (17. Juni 2009)

Hast du die genaue Bezeichnung von deinem Router/Modem gerade parat? Dann könnte es evtl mit OrbMt klappen zum auslesen. 
40db wären halt schon sehr viel.  Wie heißt die Bezeichnung zu dem Wert?


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Jopp.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2009)

So hoffe das geht:


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast das Frequenz-Spektrum hochgeladen. Daran erkennt man, welche Frequenzen von deiner Leitung genutzt werden. Wenn du deutliche "Lücken" hast, dann kann das an Störsignalen liegen, die gewisse Frequenzbereiche negativ beeinflussen. Die obere (gelbe) Fläche zeigt, wie sich Signal und Rauschen über die einzelnen DSL-Trägerfrequenzen verteilen. Je weniger Rauschen, desto besser, weil desto klarer das Signal. Der Rauschabstand sollte mind. 6dB betragen. Mehr ist natürlich besser.


----------



## dot (17. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Kanns sein das mein dB Wert bei ~40 liegt ?
> Wenn ich die Tabelle richtig deute.



Der Wert passt nicht. Hab eine Daempfung laut T-Com KO-DB von 38.5db und bekomme maximal 1.5MBit. Er muss also bei dir niedriger liegen. Das Bewohner die 1.2km entfernt wohnen die vollen Bandbreite bekommen, sagt eigentlich nichts aus. Die koennen auch von einer anderen Vermittlungsstelle aus versorgt werden oder das Kabel ist halt "komisch" verlegt.

Mehr zum Thema Daempfung & Co.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

uuodan schrieb:


> Du hast das Frequenz-Spektrum hochgeladen. Daran erkennt man, welche Frequenzen von deiner Leitung genutzt werden. Wenn du deutliche "Lücken" hast, dann kann das an Störsignalen liegen, die gewisse Frequenzbereiche negativ beeinflussen. Die obere (gelbe) Fläche zeigt, wie sich Signal und Rauschen über die einzelnen DSL-Trägerfrequenzen verteilen. Je weniger Rauschen, desto besser, weil desto klarer das Signal. Der Rauschabstand sollte mind. 6dB betragen. Mehr ist natürlich besser.


 
6dB SnR ist arg wenig, dass sollte doch lieber midestens bei 9dB sein. Sonnst ist die Chance ziemlich hoch des es bei nem Telefon Anruf die Sync raushaut oder wenn auf dem Kabelstrang viel los ist die Leitung garned mehr Synchronisiert.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Ich finds leider nicht, schaut bitte mal


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

Der SnR ist bei dir 18/19, aber das hat keinen Einfluss.
Frag mal bei der T-Com nach wie Lange deine Telefonleitung ist.
Aber dass die ne neue Leitung legen glaub ich nicht. Höchstens einer gräbt wiedermal ein Kabel an ^^

Als Alternative könntest du den Router auch mal direkt bei der Hauseinführung anschliessen oder mal die Anschlussschnüre vom Router wechseln.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Ahbö ? Ist der "Knotenpunkt" zu weit weg? Welches Kabel DSL(vom Router)?
Sorry Noobige-Fragen.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

Naja ich weiss ned was die T-Com für Ausrüstungen hat, von da her kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wie es mit der Leitungslänge aussieht.

Und ja, meinte das Kabel wo von der Telefon-Steckdose in den DSL Eingang beim Router geht. Das kann aus manchmal Probleme machen.
Aber vermutlich wohnst du einfach zu weit weg (Leitung zu lange).


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Tja kann man nichts machen. Sag mir mal bitte was dieses Dämpfungssignal ist.


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

Was soll ein Dämpfungssignal sein?



> Als Alternative könntest du den Router auch mal direkt bei der Hauseinführung anschliessen[...]


Das würde ich sein lassen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Sorry, die Leitngsdämpfung, so wars


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

Die ist auf *Bild 2* relativ weit unten zu finden. 

Dort siehst du die Leitungsdämpfung in Empfangs- (*37dB*) und Senderichtung (*30dB*). 

Die Leitungsdämpfung selbst stellt ein Verhältnis dar (in dB angegeben, Pseudoeinheit genannt). Es handelt sich dabei im Prinzip um das Verhältnis von der Höhe der Eingangsenergie (S) und der der Ausgangsenergie (T). Soll heißen, dass damit angegeben wird, wie viel Energie am Ende von der ankommt, die man eingespeist hat. 

Je niedriger der Wert, desto geringer ist entsprechend der Energieverlust zwischen Quelle und Empfänger. Niedrigere Werte wiederum ermöglichen höhere Bitraten (bzw. "DSL-Anschlüsse"), da die Leitungsdämpfung eine Aussage über die Qualität der Leitung ermöglich.

Schnellere DSL-Anschlüsse nutzen höhere Frequenzen als langsamere, wodurch die Dämpfungseigenschaften der Leitung hierfür entsprechend gut sein müssen. Sind die benötigten Werte (zzgl. eines best. Puffers (z.B. für Spitzen)) nach Meinung des Anbieters (aufgrund von Berechnungs- / Messwerten aus dem System) nicht gegeben, wird eine niedrigere Leitungsgeschwindigkeit ausgehandelt / geschalten. Das nennt man im Grunde den Fixed Rate Mode, dem du unterliegst.

Allerdings soll bis zum Ende des Jahres auch bei T-Home der RAM eingesetzt werden. Pilotprojekte gibt / gab es bereits zur Genüge.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Wow danke. Ne menge Infos.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt auch Antwort von T-Online. Die sagen Ende des Jahres, besteht Chance das die Leitung ausgebaut werden. Die Frage ist: In welchem Jahr?


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch Antwort von T-Online. Die sagen Ende des Jahres, besteht Chance das die Leitung ausgebaut werden. Die Frage ist: In welchem Jahr?



IKst berechtigt deine Frage. Ich kenne das von Arcor. Die haben mir 5 Jahre lang erzählt das ich bald von denen DSL haben kann. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr zu warten und habe aufgehöhrt nachzufragen. Die Telekom tuts auch schon recht gut seit 10 Jahren.


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

Du könntest anrufen und nachfragen, ob bei dir probeweise der RAM aktiviert werden kann. Du kannst ja auf das laufende Pilotprojekt hinweisen. Vielleicht lässt sich was machen. Ansonsten musst du einfach abwarten.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist schon echt ätzend, das man auf diese Pe***r so verdammt lange warten muss. Ich habe schon eine Woche aufs FastPath gewartet.


----------



## dot (18. Juni 2009)

uuodan schrieb:


> Du könntest anrufen und nachfragen, ob bei dir probeweise der RAM aktiviert werden kann. Du kannst ja auf das laufende Pilotprojekt hinweisen. Vielleicht lässt sich was machen. Ansonsten musst du einfach abwarten.



Das Pilotprojekt ist schon abgeschlossen worden. Die die jetzt RAM hatten haben es wohl kulanterweiser behalten duerfen. Wobei ich immer noch zweifel, dass RAM ab Ende des Jahres verfuegbar ist. Man bedenke nur an den Wegfall der Fastpath-Option fuer Neukunden...


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

Mehr Optimismus bitte. Wenn wir irgendwann optisch / via Outdoor-DSLAM angebunden sind und dementsprechende Bandbreiten erhalten, dann spielt Interlacing keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

uuodan schrieb:


> Mehr Optimismus bitte. Wenn wir irgendwann optisch / via Outdoor-DSLAM angebunden sind und dementsprechende Bandbreiten erhalten, dann spielt Interlacing keine Rolle mehr.



Irgendwann ist da das passende Wort. Die Hoffung stirbt auch bei der Telekom zuletzt.


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

Stichwort Regulierungsbehörde.


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juni 2009)

Bei uns im Dorf ist das ganze auch sehr komisch... Am einen Ende bekommt man DSL 6000. Am anderen Ende DSL 16.000 aber in der Mitte (da wohn ich) nur DSL 2000 ... das geile ist... meine Nachbarn (~ 20m entfernt) bekommen schon dsl 3000 ... das echt ***** . Versteh das nicht... aber naja... uns wird auch schon seit 2004 erzählt das im laufe des nächsten Jahres was dran getan werden soll


----------



## micky12 (18. Juni 2009)

hm also ich zahl hier auch für ne 6000er und hatte das erste Jahr auch ne 6000er Verbindung doch ab Ende letzten Jahres hab ich auch nur noch eine 3000er Verbindung


----------



## Toast mit Mett (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Micky 12!

Also bei Deinem Problem würde ich bei der Telekom anrufen und fragen, warum Du Deine 6000, die Du schon bekommen hast, nicht mehr bekommst. Denn das ist ja ein ganz klarer Beschiss. Oder, wenn Du mit der Leistung der 3000er Leitung zu Frieden bist, Dich runterstufen läßt, damit Du weniger zahlst. 
Wieso solltest Du für etwas zahlen, was Du nicht bekommst?


----------

